# Haynie 24 HO vs 25 Magnum



## mikejr (Sep 6, 2014)

I sold my boat and ready for a new one. I have been looking for a few months and narrowed it down to a Haynie, but I am struggling between the HO or the Magnum. I'm looking for the right one to handle the Galveston Bay chop but also do some near shore fishing when the weather is right.

Anyone have any issues with the 25 Magnum, I have read allot of good things, but also a few negatives??


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

A buddy had both recently, both in last 24 months. He said the 24 HO is a better and drier ride.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

HydraSports said:


> A buddy had both recently, both in last 24 months. He said the 24 HO is a better and drier ride.


Huh..I find that hard to believe with the Magnum being about a foot longer & a couple of inches wider than the HO, but have never rode in the Magnum only in the HO and Haynie cat's.

We run a 24' HO and if you have to cross any open bays like Galveston it will be the one you want, we love ours it has a super dry ride if you head straight into the chop. The only time you'll get some spray is if you quarter bigger chop, which is the case in most boats I've been in. It's also one of the best ridding boats I've been in the rough stuff, I'm sure there are other boats the have a similar ride in rough chop also. The HO handles it very well IMO. It won't run in 5" but it will go pretty shallow for a V-hull boat it's size, you'll be surprised where you can go especially if you tilt the motor up a little and use the trolling motor. It will float in 10-12" of water with the motor up. Hope this helps you, just some 1st hand experience with the Haynie HO. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Huh..I find that hard to believe with the Magnum being about a foot longer & a couple of inches wider than the HO, but have never rode in the Magnum only in the HO and Haynie cat's.


Ok, well don't believe it. I did say that he owned both, not just rode in one and guessed about the other. That is exactly what he said so...... BTW, this guy averages two different boats per year. Only top quality and newest. Has for the last 10 years at least. Has a new X3 now, says it is the best he has ever owned.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

HydraSports said:


> Ok, well don't believe it. That is exactly what he said so...... BTW, this guy averages two different boats per year. Only top quality and newest. Has for the last 10 years at least. Has a new X3 now, says it is the best he has ever owned.


I wasn't saying i didn't believe him, i was just surprised. Like i said, I've never rode in a Magnum so i can't comment on it. I can see why he thought the HO had a better ride though, from running one for the last couple of years.


----------



## mikejr (Sep 6, 2014)

I also looked at the X3, took a test ride and worked up a cost. I was floored by the cost, so I started looking again. The X3 ride was great and very stable, but I just couldn't get to that number.

At this point, I want to go with the Haynie, just trying to make my mind up between the HO or Magnum. Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

HO....

Unless you bring 6 big boys....then Magnum.

And I have been on the x3 also....


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

See a lot of the big Dargel cats around .....not my thing but they look like they can do just about all except get really shallow. If you looked at an x3 did you look at the Dargel....BTW I own a Haynie and am a big fan of them but if your looking you may as well look at all of them.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't own either , but I have rode in both, I would go with the HO , if these two are my ONLY choice.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I looked at both very hard 2 weeks ago and was told by Chris marine the magnum with a 300 is the best option for big water and drafts the same as the HO. Go with the magnum if you want to run offshore. There is a very nice one less then a year old for sale on here that I almost bought but decided to go brand new instead. The HO is a bad *** boat but much smaller compared to the mag side by side.

I actually bought a Majek 25 extreme instead because of the deal I got on a bare hull that was sitting at dealer completely unrigged, if I hadn't of found the Majek it would have been a magnum 100%


.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

HO all the way..

Ive owned the HO for a few years, and have spent some time in the magnum.... The HO will cut the chop better any day.. Magnum is still a great boat with a little more room, but the HO is gonna be better performance especially in the rough stuff.

Capt Thomas


----------



## mikejr (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the input. I'm going to ride downs to Chris's this week and check them out.


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know for sure, but you might call David Rowsey, a guide down in Baffin. I know he gets an HO every year, and I want to say he ran a Magnum one year but is now back in an HO. If so, that says something. I'm not for sure but you can check with him. I have one of his old HO's, and it is the best riding rough water bay boat I personally have ever been in.


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

We have a 25 Magnum and 24 HO available to look at our shop in Spring, if you are wanting to compare the 2 boats.

K and J Marine
281 350 1950


----------



## aviator04 (Sep 11, 2011)

We made the choice to go with the magnum over the HO due to the hull being wider which makes the boat more stable if you are anchored or just drifting with the side in the chop. We took out both boats during rock the dock in 2014 in identical conditions and the difference in stability helped us choose the Magnum. Otherwise both boats are awesome at eating the chop and keeping you dry.


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

A guide I fished with told me the Magnum has a pretty loud hull slap. He said if you anchor you need to be at a 45 degree angle to quiet the slap.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Magnum hands down!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Never been in a mugnum but i know a 24 can handle some nasty stuff.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

mikejr said:


> I sold my boat and ready for a new one. I have been looking for a few months and narrowed it down to a Haynie, but I am struggling between the HO or the Magnum. I'm looking for the right one to handle the Galveston Bay chop but also do some near shore fishing when the weather is right.
> 
> Anyone have any issues with the 25 Magnum, I have read allot of good things, but also a few negatives??


I have owned both and they are both great boats. The Magnum is without a doubt the better riding of the two. It is 8 inches wider and a foot longer and weighs more so it naturally has a better ride in chop. Having said that it handles like a big boat and in terms of tight steering the HO is more like a sports car and the Magnum a big Caddy. They draft about the same with maybe a slight edge to the HO. The HO will get up a bit shallower but if you know what you are doing I can say I have been everywhere the HO went and got up with the Magnum. You give up speed with the Magnum. My HO with a 225 is a tad faster than my Magnum when I had a 250 on it. I got a 350 on it now and with a Verado that boat is a dream. ded. With the 250 loaded you can get mid 54 or so.

If you are not in a hurry talk to Chris as there is a rumor he may come out with a variation of the Magnum that weighs less and will close the speed gap. Personally I like the big wide long *** version. I laugh blowing in and out of Baffin on bad days. And it really does go as shallow as the HO would take me. I like bigger boats with room but if you want more speed and a good ride (the magnum is great) the HO is your boat. If you have the dough and can put a Verado on a Magnum you will be a happy man.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

fishnvet said:


> I don't know for sure, but you might call David Rowsey, a guide down in Baffin. I know he gets an HO every year, and I want to say he ran a Magnum one year but is now back in an HO. If so, that says something. I'm not for sure but you can check with him. I have one of his old HO's, and it is the best riding rough water bay boat I personally have ever been in.


He wades exclusively so boat fishing isn't a consideration for him. The Magnum likes more gas than an HO cause it is bigger and that is a consideration. You have to put a big motor on a Magnum or be happy with the speed trade off. Some don't like the trade off.


----------



## mikejr (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the input, I appreciate it. I went to Chris's yesterday and ordered an HO with the Verado 350.


----------



## aviator04 (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, congrats on the decision. That boat is going to scoot with the 350 on the back!


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Cant beat the HO.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

*Nice*



mikejr said:


> Thanks for the input, I appreciate it. I went to Chris's yesterday and ordered an HO with the Verado 350.


Thats awesome, any guesses on the top speed of that rig?


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

65 I bet.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Isn't the HO with a 300xs already over 65? 


.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

KDubBlast said:


> 65 I bet.


I would think a little more than that, maybe not because of weight of the 350. It's 100 more HP then our 250 ProXS, & we see 58mph with the K-top on trolling motor, ice chest & other gear.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> I would think a little more than that, maybe not because of weight of the 350. It's 100 more HP then our 250 ProXS, & we see 58mph with the K-top on trolling motor, ice chest & other gear.


Yea you do make a valid point there lol. Alright guys new estimate is 75mph


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

KDubBlast said:


> Yea you do make a valid point there lol. Alright guys new estimate is 75mph


Now that sounds more like it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

an HO with a 350 Verado could be my next boat. 75mph would be nice but i have my doubts..


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

trouthammer said:


> He wades exclusively so boat fishing isn't a consideration for him. The Magnum likes more gas than an HO cause it is bigger and that is a consideration. You have to put a big motor on a Magnum or be happy with the speed trade off. Some don't like the trade off.


 I'm not sure what him wadefishing has to do with boat selection, unless he has started wadefishing his way from the ramp all the way to Baffin every day. He drives to and from a lot of spots daily and if he has used both boats he would be a good source. I wade exclusively so that's why I got an HO, for a comfortable drive to the far away spots. Either way, the OP got an HO so I know he'll be happy with it.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

fishnvet said:


> I'm not sure what him wadefishing has to do with boat selection, unless he has started wadefishing his way from the ramp all the way to Baffin every day. He drives to and from a lot of spots daily and if he has used both boats he would be a good source. I wade exclusively so that's why I got an HO, for a comfortable drive to the far away spots. Either way, the OP got an HO so I know he'll be happy with it.


Because carrying 4 guys to different locations to wade only requires room for them to sit down and store their gear. Drift fishing 4 guys regularly would have you looking for all the real estate you can possibly get in the boat. If he mainly was drift fishing he'd probably be willing to sacrifice some ride, fuel economy and maybe more in order to have more elbow room in the boat.


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Salty Dog said:


> Because carrying 4 guys to different locations to wade only requires room for them to sit down and store their gear. Drift fishing 4 guys regularly would have you looking for all the real estate you can possibly get in the boat. If he mainly was drift fishing he'd probably be willing to sacrifice some ride, fuel economy and maybe more in order to have more elbow room in the boat.


No doubt, but he was asking about which one handles chop and rides better.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

75 , wishful thinking.



leadhead10 said:


> an HO with a 350 Verado could be my next boat. 75mph would be nice but i have my doubts..


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

What is the actual speed of the ho with a 300xs? Would think the verado 350 would be similar considering power vs weight 


.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

leadhead10 said:


> an HO with a 350 Verado could be my next boat. 75mph would be nice but i have my doubts..


I know a guide who has his Magnum plus 350 set up with the gas tank way back who hits 70 so now take a bunch of weight off and slim the width down 8 inches and yes 75 is very doable in an HO IMHO. That machine will be a beast.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Not gonna start a PM , but when the OP reaches 75mph on GPS with said setup post a pic. I would love to see it


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

trouthammer said:


> I know a guide who has his Magnum plus 350 set up with the gas tank way back who hits 70 so now take a bunch of weight off and slim the width down 8 inches and yes 75 is very doable in an HO IMHO. That machine will be a beast.


No doubt it will be a badarse rig! 70's would be awesome to see in an HO with a decent sized front deck.

Do you mind sharing the speed's that you are seeing with your magnum & 350?


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

leadhead10 said:


> No doubt it will be a badarse rig! 70's would be awesome to see in an HO with a decent sized front deck.
> 
> Do you mind sharing the speed's that you are seeing with your magnum & 350?


I ain't a speed guy and its a long story on how the 350 got on that boat but suffice it to say it did. I like to talk real numbers and to me that is how I fish. Three guys, both front and back live wells with water, Ice chest with at least ice in the front, trolling motor, full tank of gas and I am getting 63. Less gas, just me, no water I got 66 once. The guide I mentioned has his set-up with his gas tank moved to the back, no bow mounted trolling like mine and he got 70 but I don't think that was loaded. Magnums need a Verado IMHO. You will not believe how nice that big boat rides and how it will get up with a Verado. The extra 8 inches in width and foot longer naturally cost you in speed but there isn't a more comfortable boat out there that will also go where an HO goes.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

trouthammer said:


> I ain't a speed guy and its a long story on how the 350 got on that boat but suffice it to say it did. I like to talk real numbers and to me that is how I fish. Three guys, both front and back live wells with water, Ice chest with at least ice in the front, trolling motor, full tank of gas and I am getting 63. Less gas, just me, no water I got 66 once. The guide I mentioned has his set-up with his gas tank moved to the back, no bow mounted trolling like mine and he got 70 but I don't think that was loaded. Magnums need a Verado IMHO. You will not believe how nice that big boat rides and how it will get up with a Verado. The extra 8 inches in width and foot longer naturally cost you in speed but there isn't a more comfortable boat out there that will also go where an HO goes.


63 isnt bad for a loaded 25ft boat. It was a hard decision for me when I bought my 23 cat between the 3 hulls. The HO and Magnum are a better fit for the galveston bays but I like to fish the marshes and back lakes so I went with the cat. Youve got a sweet looking boat btw!


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

leadhead10 said:


> 63 isnt bad for a loaded 25ft boat. It was a hard decision for me when I bought my 23 cat between the 3 hulls. The HO and Magnum are a better fit for the galveston bays but I like to fish the marshes and back lakes so I went with the cat. Youve got a sweet looking boat btw!


Thanks, I need to get a pic of the boat with the 350. BTW Chris just got his first 23 Magnum out of the mold so it is fine to let the cat out of the bag. I know the goal was to knock about 800lbs off the 25 but not sure what the ending weight is. They kept the same width which means it should go shallower than a 24 HO. That boat with a Verado should be really nice. I personally will stick to the 25. I like the extra room and Mercedes ride and it goes where I need it.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

trouthammer said:


> Thanks, I need to get a pic of the boat with the 350. BTW Chris just got his first 23 Magnum out of the mold so it is fine to let the cat out of the bag. I know the goal was to knock about 800lbs off the 25 but not sure what the ending weight is. They kept the same width which means it should go shallower than a 24 HO. That boat with a Verado should be really nice. I personally will stick to the 25. I like the extra room and Mercedes ride and it goes where I need it.


Id liked to see the numbers on that. 25ft is nice but 23 is enough for me. I really wish Chris would build a cat with taller sponsons similar to the Dargel or the X3.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

How about a 25' Majek Extreme vs either of these? Yamaha 250SHO or F300?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

jeffm66 said:


> How about a 25' Majek Extreme vs either of these? Yamaha 250SHO or F300?


Compared the extreme 25 and magnum 25 and decided on the extreme only because I like the cap. Both are absolutely amazing boats and both are pad v's with similar performance, came down to cap or 100% spatter coat and I chose cap but part of that decision was due to the fact there was one in the colors I wanted new unrigged no wait. Honestly can say I truly loved both boats equally and couldn't find a valid reason to choose one over other lol.

Mine is rigged with a Suzuki 300 and is at Gspot now getting accessories. It ran over 60 during test run with 400 rpms and some trim left and a 25p Suzuki prop. Thinking with a bravo it should be 65+ easy.

.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Theres a good looking used 25 Magnum with a 350 at Chris' Marine:
http://chrismarineboats.com/product-details/2015-haynie-25-magnum-tx2419da/


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

FishAfrica said:


> Theres a good looking used 25 Magnum with a 350 at Chris' Marine:
> http://chrismarineboats.com/product-details/2015-haynie-25-magnum-tx2419da/


And there is a beautiful one on here too with a 300 verado.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

FishAfrica said:


> Theres a good looking used 25 Magnum with a 350 at Chris' Marine:
> http://chrismarineboats.com/product-details/2015-haynie-25-magnum-tx2419da/


That is Guide Mark Otto's boat I referred to in my other post. That is the one with the tank moved back. It is definitely faster with that set-up.


----------



## mikejr (Sep 6, 2014)

*Picked it up*

Picked up the HO, havent had it in the water, busy at work. But plan to go out as soon as I can. Someone asked for a picture, here you go.


----------



## Poco Bueno (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice rig Mike. Do you know what kind of numbers that rig will get with the 350 verado? 

Ray 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejr (Sep 6, 2014)

No clue, first Haynie for me. As soon as I get it broke in and run it, i'll post what i get.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

SICK!


----------



## tk5850 (Jan 5, 2010)

mikejr said:


> Picked up the HO, havent had it in the water, busy at work. But plan to go out as soon as I can. Someone asked for a picture, here you go.


congrats on the awesome boat... which trolling motor did you go with?


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

mikejr said:


> No clue, first Haynie for me. As soon as I get it broke in and run it, i'll post what i get.


What prop do you have? Let us know your numbers. I know some guys running an HO with a 350 and they played with props and are killing it. For me(magnum) the 25fs did the trick.


----------

